# Texas Oilman's Tourney, 8 boats, TONS of pcitures!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The annual Texas Oilmanâ€™s Invitational Fishing Tourney had the Run-N-Gun crew tied up the end of last week and through the weekend. Wed & Thur a few of the teams came down early to pre-fish and Fri & Sat it was game time! We had 8 boats running in the tourney and did rather well both in the bay and offshore. In the bay the boats that waded produced the best boxes of fish and all together throughout the tourney we cleaned close to 200 trout for our customers. Our biggest trout went 5lb 11oz and was less than a 1/2 lb from being on the board. Offshore the guys brought home some hardware as one boat took big ling and another took big dolphin. The ling actually came from one of our bay boats that headed out to the surf and just went to look around the first rigs. All they had was bay fishing tackle and ended up catching a 39lb ling on a 7ft med rod and bay spinning reel. It took them almost 2hrs to land the fish as they had to chase it around trying not to get spooled. Below are a ton of pictures from the tourney and I hope you enjoy them! All the guysâ€™ calendars are pretty full for the rest of the month and the start of Aug. Matt has this Thur open and we have a few openings next week and into Aug, but they are going fast. Nick will start training dogs again during the first part of Aug and will only be fishing 2-3 days a week. Our teal season is already pretty full, but we have openings left during the week and big duck season is starting to fill up in Nov as well. Contact us ASAP if you want in on the fun otherwise youâ€™ll just be looking at the pictures wishing it was you.

*Booking details:*
Daniel Kubecka
Cell: 979.240.5312
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

A few more pictures from the weekend for you to enjoy.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

A few more from the tourney:


----------

